# Lumpectomy



## amylis1 (Aug 1, 2012)

What code would i use for history of lumpectomy?
V.15.29?

Thanks


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

If it is just to indicate a previous surgery, I think you could use it.  Was there a malignancy?


----------

